# Weekend Handle Making Excursion



## nevrknow (May 28, 2018)

Finally got around to busting some out. Hope you enjoy. I sure did getting to actually making some. For once.


----------



## Bensbites (May 28, 2018)

I said it before, and I will say it again, great job. 

Are those all octagonals or are any of them rounded? 

Thanks, 
B


----------



## milkbaby (May 29, 2018)

Those look nice! Great job...

What woods are the second and third from the bottom? Is the second from the bottom natural colors or dyed? Very striking.


----------



## slobound (May 29, 2018)

Wow! These look great


----------



## nevrknow (May 29, 2018)

All octagon. It's the photo angle. 2nd from the bottom is acylaster? I think that's the name. Other one is sindora burl.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 30, 2018)

Nice work!


----------

